
The last days of the beloved Wunderlist is here - thomasfl
It is with a sad heart I observe that wunderlist is warning me about how few days it has left before beeing shut down. Congratulations to Microsoft that soon will have one less rival in the todo list apps space.
======
thomasfl
Additional info [https://www.slashgear.com/wunderlist-is-shutting-down-for-
re...](https://www.slashgear.com/wunderlist-is-shutting-down-for-real-in-
may-2020-10602733/amp/)

